# Spare key ?



## Ptroxx (Apr 7, 2017)

What do you guys do about a spare key ? I'm thinking about stashing a spare fob and key on the car just in case of getting locked out 

No onstar on my 2014. 

All. Y other cars I stash a spare key just in case.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Ptroxx said:


> What do you guys do about a spare key ? I'm thinking about stashing a spare fob and key on the car just in case of getting locked out
> 
> No onstar on my 2014.
> 
> All. Y other cars I stash a spare key just in case.


Why no onstar? I thought every 2014 had basic onstar, including lockout, for five years.


----------



## Ptroxx (Apr 7, 2017)

Bought it used and didn't get it when purchased. It has the option. Just not paying 20.00 a month just to open a door lol


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-gen1-audio-electronics/196010-ebay-key-fobs.html


----------



## Ptroxx (Apr 7, 2017)

I seen those. Are they really that cheap ?


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Ptroxx said:


> Bought it used and didn't get it when purchased. It has the option. Just not paying 20.00 a month just to open a door lol


basic onstar is free for 5 years. I have it on my 2014 Cruze. Basic onstar is pretty much just the remote unlock feature and a monthly email with the status of your car. Press the button and ask them about it. 

for a spare, check out these. I have been considering this. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00XZ9PDXW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Ptroxx (Apr 7, 2017)

dhpnet said:


> basic onstar is free for 5 years. I have it on my 2014 Cruze. Basic onstar is pretty much just the remote unlock feature and a monthly email with the status of your car. Press the button and ask them about it.
> 
> for a spare, check out these. I have been considering this.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00XZ9PDXW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Ill for sure sure check on the 5 yr basic onstart. Thanks for the heads up. 
And thanks for the key option. So any locksmith can cut the key or a dealer has to do it. ??? 

Thanks for for the information. Trying to learn as much as I can. Always something to learn. 

Happy easter all.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I broke my regular key and now using a spare that I keep in my house thinking about buying new FOB to replace broken portion and reusing current blade:
https://www.remotesremotes.com/Key-...tm?searching=Y&sort=5&cat=2615&show=30&page=1
If you don't have a spare with a blade you will need to get the blank that comes with it cut. 
or Car and Truck Remotes


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Ptroxx said:


> Ill for sure sure check on the 5 yr basic onstart. Thanks for the heads up.
> And thanks for the key option. So any locksmith can cut the key or a dealer has to do it. ???
> 
> Thanks for for the information. Trying to learn as much as I can. Always something to learn.
> ...


I think anyone with the right tools can cut the key. I have heard that some people are getting them cut at ACE hardware for a good price, but I haven't tried it yet. It would be nice to find a solution other than the dealer because they charge a ridiculous amount just to cut a key.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

> So any locksmith can cut the key or a dealer has to do it. ???


You should be able to go to just about any locksmith to cut one unless you don't have another key as a template to copy. Most locksmiths have the equip to cut a double-sided key like that. The real downside is getting the FOB to go with it. Most the links we mentioned have a blank "blade" with the FOB and you should be able to get that cut with little hastle at a bonded locksmith. 



> Always something to learn.


 This is all new to me also. but I have the spare blade just a broken FOB with the blade more or less super glued in: so I am considering which is the best way to go for me. Replace the blank blade with mine and just program the FOB to my car as XR explained or have the blank one cut to match my standard keys? At this point it is an extra for me so no hurry.


----------



## Ptroxx (Apr 7, 2017)

Ok so I may be taking this thread in a different direction but. Lol

so could I get the remote with the remote start ??? With it work ? 
Was thinking of adding remote start down the line.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

How were you going to add remote start? Changing your BCM? I believe that is what is needed to get remote start on the Cruze. As far as I know there is nothing on the LT that will interact with the remote FOB unless you change the BCM.


----------



## Ptroxx (Apr 7, 2017)

not sure what I was thinking. Thought I read something that it wasn't to hard to do. But I've read so much in the week I've had the car. Lol


Patman said:


> How were you going to add remote start? Changing your BCM? I believe that is what is needed to get remote start on the Cruze. As far as I know there is nothing on the LT that will interact with the remote FOB unless you change the BCM.


----------



## jjsimmers (Jun 1, 2016)

I had a shop install remote start on my 2014 eco M/T and it came with a new remote. The old remote still works for the door locks and trunk and I have to put it in ignition when I get in the car with it running from the remote start then turn it to run W/O engaging the starter. Kind of a pain but dealer didn't want to install remote start as GM had not released a "kit" to do it.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Ptroxx said:


> Ok so I may be taking this thread in a different direction but. Lol
> 
> so could I get the remote with the remote start ??? With it work ?
> Was thinking of adding remote start down the line.


I believe there's a Youtube video of someone specifically adding remote start to a Cruze. You have another FOB that you have to carry as it's separate from the GM Key Fob


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Tomko said:


> Why no onstar? I thought every 2014 had basic onstar, including lockout, for five years.


I had 3 months with my 2014, but I did not activate it.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

dhpnet said:


> for a spare, check out these. I have been considering this.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00XZ9PDXW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


These are great - cost me about $2.50 to get it cut at my dealer.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Ptroxx said:


> Ok so I may be taking this thread in a different direction but. Lol
> 
> so could I get the remote with the remote start ??? With it work ?
> Was thinking of adding remote start down the line.


As others have said above, you would have to add a factory remote start, reprogram the car and then it MIGHT work. You're better off buying an alarm with a remote start package and carry an extra remote. I recommend Python or a Viper if you can afford it.


----------

